# My Fat Wife



## NullRay (Jan 25, 2011)

Check her out. She's trying to sign on as a Bombshell. What do you think?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h7zXt-s24M


----------



## Mauiboy (Jan 27, 2011)

She's beautiful. Very hot.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Jan 27, 2011)

She's adorable! I think she'd make an awesome webmodel : )


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll ask Stu what he thinks


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 27, 2011)

She's hot. That's a beautiful woman you've got there.


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, youre wife is very hot... I like also the eating cookies vid. Very lovely!


----------



## wisconfa (Feb 5, 2011)

NullRay said:


> Check her out. She's trying to sign on as a Bombshell. What do you think?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h7zXt-s24M



She's very HOT ! Love the double boobs. Would like to see her standing up, too.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Feb 7, 2011)

Definite hotness.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 7, 2011)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeey, I know her. Or at least, I think I do. She does look familiar, like I've talked to her before a long time ago.

Ah, well. She'd make a fine Big Cutie!


----------



## MasterMike (Feb 7, 2011)

Very sexy!!! Your wife has what it takes to be a BigCutie, you're a lucky man to have a big beautiful babe like her to come to, I gotta say!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 8, 2011)

You are a lucky guy to have such a beautiful, glutinous wife. She would make a great BigCutie! Hope Heather signs her on.

Chris :bow:


----------



## cebe (Feb 8, 2011)

Really beautiful, I hope to see her soon as she want :smitten:


----------



## Phred (Feb 12, 2011)

Your wife is HOT. You are one lucky dude.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty I say go for it.


----------



## firelord85 (Feb 12, 2011)

NullRay said:


> Check her out. She's trying to sign on as a Bombshell. What do you think?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h7zXt-s24M



She's VERY sexy! Do it! :smitten:


----------



## meaulnes (Feb 12, 2011)

My God! She is sooo fantastic!  I think she have to be BigCutie very very soon! Tomorrow is too late! Would you like to show us some pictures right now? So beautiful!


----------



## Elfcat (Feb 20, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> You are a lucky guy to have such a beautiful, glutinous wife. She would make a great BigCutie! Hope Heather signs her on.
> 
> Chris :bow:



Not sure that she's *glutinous, *unless she's made out of textured wheat protein. :doh:


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 21, 2011)

*Glutinous * can mean just having the texture wheat protein gives things - e.g. doughy. Which once could conclude from the video shown. The two "t"s make me lean towards the poster in question trying for "gluttonous" which _could_ have been a typo seeing as the "i" and the "o" are neighbors on the standard qwerty keyboard. Either way, both highly attractive qualities to have in a wife.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 21, 2011)

She's lovely! You're a lucky man, sir!


Dennis


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 21, 2011)

Totmacher said:


> *Glutinous * can mean just having the texture wheat protein gives things - e.g. doughy. Which once could conclude from the video shown. The two "t"s make me lean towards the poster in question trying for "gluttonous" which _could_ have been a typo seeing as the "i" and the "o" are neighbors on the standard qwerty keyboard. Either way, both highly attractive qualities to have in a wife.



Totmacher is right. I am cursed with big fingers and a little iPhone keypad with auto spellcheck!

Chris


----------



## Adrian (Feb 23, 2011)

Your wife is really beautiful!


----------



## Spooky (Feb 27, 2011)

Adrian said:


> Your wife is really beautiful!



She needs to show more. Excellent.


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey I think she would be totally awesome for the bizz. She is so hot and sex I cant believe AND I love her hair style and color 




:kiss2:


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 1, 2011)

NullRay said:


> Check her out. She's trying to sign on as a Bombshell. What do you think?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h7zXt-s24M



So when are we gonna get to see more of her?

Chris :smitten:


----------



## Jes (Apr 2, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> So when are we gonna get to see more of her?
> 
> Chris :smitten:



when you pay your site fee.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 2, 2011)

Jes said:


> when you pay your site fee.



 To what "site fee" are you referring? I'd happily join a website, though I am not aware of her having one. If she does have one, a link to the site would be more helpful than snarky remarks.

Chris


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 2, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> To what "site fee" are you referring? I'd happily join a website, though I am not aware of her having one. If she does have one, a link to the site would be more helpful than snarky remarks.
> 
> Chris



You really expect helpful comments from this group?

Ask her husband what's going on with her if you're this excited.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 3, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> You really expect helpful comments from this group?
> 
> Ask her husband what's going on with her if you're this excited.



No doubt you are right - it probably is too much to ask. Probably too much to expect as well for you to have noticed that original question I posed was to her husband.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 3, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> No doubt you are right - it probably is too much to ask. Probably too much to expect as well for you to have noticed that original question I posed was to her husband.



my bad.

Considering the "husband" only has one post I doubt he'll be returning. If the youtube page hasn't been updated in a while, guess we're all S.O.L.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 3, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> my bad.
> 
> Considering the "husband" only has one post I doubt he'll be returning. If the youtube page hasn't been updated in a while, guess we're all S.O.L.



Thanks KH. And you are right - it seems like we will be SOL (unless we are lucky and Jenni picks her up on bighotbombshells!). 

Chris


----------



## Ravens-son (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, nothing else to add.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 5, 2011)

NullRay said:


> Check her out. She's trying to sign on as a Bombshell. What do you think?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h7zXt-s24M



man,you are one lucky dude!


----------

